# whats going on ???



## frodo (Feb 3, 2015)

when i signed in,  this is what i saw  

http://screencast.com/t/PVFYbMzZh3V


this is what I usually see

http://screencast.com/t/Zvr4tMKg


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

You traveled back in time to 1980 when men were men and computers were text and numbers. Most likely you got close to a black hole and it curved the time frame of your computer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, so you're the one who broke the internet...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2015)

Dang...I knew I should have left that button alone...hope everyone is OK..nothin to see here..move along....:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2015)

frodo said:


> when i signed in,  this is what i saw
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/PVFYbMzZh3V
> 
> ...



I get that 2 or 3 times a week when the connection slows down, most time I just start over but some time it stays like that for a while.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2015)

That's the Government spying on you.


----------



## frodo (Feb 5, 2015)

Admin said:


> That's the Government spying on you.




gonna have to unwrap the roast and make me a new hat


----------

